# CORCAR July 25th



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well just thought I would see who is interested in going....


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Randy "Splinter" Kastl and Mike Collins are in for 1/18th.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*Corcar 7/25*

Ronnie Lewis is planning on being there and I plan on it as well.

Bud and Don were suppose to decide today. Nothing like a little suspense from them I guess...

It should be fun and the weather is forecasted to be nice.

You'll want to run Mod or fast stuff, the Micros will be running 6 cell and Speed 300s. I don't think a Speed 300 is appropriate for the BRPs, but you may handle the Speed 300 like Bud can...then it would be.
You probably want Purple or other Long wear rears and LW Orange fronts.

The track layout has lots of hairpins and sweepers.

David
RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We will not be down this weekend. Sorry!
Why don't some of the guys come up to our next race. Free food


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well if Bud's not going I don't think I am going to go....


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

What's wrong MICRO afraid that might womp on you. Wish all of you where coming.See you all in sept.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

:wave: Swamp Thing: You've got mail :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

swamp thing said:


> What's wrong MICRO afraid that might womp on you. Wish all of you where coming.See you all in sept.


WOW -- them be fight'n words.....Don't make me show you how it's done....By the way could you please email me the info on how to make the motor dyno...thanks...see you at Da Track!!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Ditto on the dyno info.


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

I will have Andy Email the info on the dino to you guys. Micro I would love for you to show me how it is done. Dose this mean I will see on sunday.


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

SEND US YOUR BRPs!!!

They will be dispatched post-haste!

CORCAR will run the class regardless of numbers. Of course, 3 cars would be a little boring. I hope you guys show even though Bud can't. Or so he says...hmmmmmm...?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

swamp thing said:


> I will have Andy Email the info on the dino to you guys. Micro I would love for you to show me how it is done. Dose this mean I will see on sunday.


Sorry swamp thing....our battle will have to wait till Aug. 14th!!!! Have fun at CORCAR -- show them how we do it Cleveland style!!:thumbsup:


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Sorry swamp thing....our battle will have to wait till Aug. 14th!!!! Have fun at CORCAR -- show them how we do it Cleveland style!!:thumbsup:


Believe me, there's little difference between Cleveland-Style and Columbus Style. We've got the pieces to prove it.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*Directions*

Directions in case you've forgotten or don't know...

I71S to Exit 100 Stringtown Road Grove City. 

Go West on Stringtown (right at the top of the ramp) 
about a mile and turn at the traffic light at Parkmead Road.
Cord Camera is on the right at the light and a day care
facility across the street and shoppng center on the left.
Turn right on Parkmead Road and follow it until it 
comes into the parking lot and corner of 
Star Cinemas and Kmart parking lot. 

Or turn at the Kmart and work your way back into the SE corner

Follow your nose for the smell of Nitro? 

BTW MicroRacer, sounds like you need to bring the smack...
if not SwampThing, then for Mike and his buddy...
Bud, sounds like Mike and his buddy were clucking to me... El Pollo Loco

RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro Racer>> I have a dino all set up for 16D motors!! What is a dino?? I have a dyno.
Hope you guys have fun sunday I may be at Cedar Point.
I can't wait till the next race at Da Track need some rain the grass is dry


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

You know that big pet from the Flintstones?
Dino...
It's a motor measurement technique of how fast Dino
can spin the arm when you hold out the steak for him to
chase while he is on the treadmill driving the motor...
They get voltage readings and compare them.
Gotta keep Dino hungry but not too hungry to get consistent
results.:wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They had voltage then???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I don't know what a dino is --- that must be a swap thing, thing.....Bud is yours for sale?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Everything I have is for sale! You should know that


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Well, a day of racing at CORCAR. A late arrival and no one signed up for 18th scale. 
I spoke to Bill and rounded up the 18th scale drivers to sign it to pickup the heat races and main. Randy "Splinter" Kastl and Mike Collins brought their Penguin EL chassis equipped Speed 300 6 cell KAN1050 equipped Micros and raced with Ronnie Lewis and myself running our BRP SC18s. The main saw Mike Collins have some problems dropping out and Randy lost a dogbone and ceeded the 1st place to Ronnie Lewis. I had some body interference problems cause some some handling issues and I finished 4th behind Mike even though he broke.

So Ronnie, CONGRATULATIONS for upholding the BRP honor and on the win. 

It was a fun day of racing. Weather dropped a few drops but not enough to
cause serious issues.

David 
RAFster


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Congrat's swamp thing!


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Way to go Ronne


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Way to go Ronnie !!!  Too bad the others broke or whatever. The weather men are right on top of it this year, last I saw it was to be great today with showers tonight. Well guess what it rained and rained at CP. Glade you guys go to run. 
I can't wait till the next race at Da Track! Hope it rains that day :freak:


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

A Micro TQ'd and a BRP won. Plus we all had some laughs. Overall, a good day!

Speed control problems cut my main short. It was interesting to see how bumpy the track has become in the past year. Hopefully, we can get another 1/18th class in the future.


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

I could not have said it better my self. I think us 18th scale people had the most fun. great running with every one.talk at you later


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*CORCAR wrapup*

Mike, 

Yes, I was surprised how many bumps and pebbles I found on the track. 
I put it next to the pipes in a hairpin in front of the drivers stand and was able to create a rooster's tail with full throttle coming off the wall back to the racing lines. I think you noticed this as well. Can you say we have some debris on the track off the racing lines? The 10th scale is mildly affected by it.

It was looking like a shutout by the Micros until they both encountered problems during the main. Randy ended up breaking a few dogbones in qualifying and the main (stock plastic instead of metal while running a Speed 300) and smoked a SPY ESC in practice not even completing a lap of practice before it let go...

Mike and Randy were blazing fast. Faster than a Speed 300 equipped SC18 down the back straight. Bud, you gotta come run...you'd have a blast with
these guys. Mike is an excellent driver and Randy is very good as well. It was a pleasure racing with them and we all had some laughs.

Ronnie was very consistent and we both had fun today. 
I'd love to do it again a few times this season and I plan on visiting Dayton area for the Micro track at The Hobby Shop some Monday night.

A pair of spectators were intrigued by the 18th scale and Ronnie and I let the guys have some fun with our cars after the races were over. I turned my radio controls for the Hipot down until the guy got the hang of it and he and his buddy did real well. Better than most Novices I have seen. 
They may look at buying a BRP. I gave them the website so they may be emailing you Bud. 

CORCAR is seeing an end to an era with Bill Stevenson selling CORCAR's equipment to a pair of local racers. They intend to run the show next year and beyond. Bill had wore his patience too thin and wants the freedom to go fishing when he wants and to just race next year...His announcing and touch at the helm will be missed. 

David 
RAFster


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Mike and Randy want to race again in mid August? 
I'll be in TN next weekend for a family reunion. 

Maybe the Cleveland crowd will come visit for a few laughs and some racing fun. 
Bud, if you come bring some rentals and you may have some takers... 
Besides, you won't have many opportunities for excellent Micro competition like you get with Mike Collins.

Mike, Randy, Ronnie;

Thanks for coming out and helping us have some 18th scale fun. I appreciate it very much. 

Ronnie's Porsche 917 body did real well at CORCAR and was firmly planted. For this track with all the hairpins you need a body that is fast and has great steering but doesn't eat straightline speed like some of the bodies can. 

Randy ran a Porsche ARM body and I am not sure what Mike ran but it was a GTP body. 

David
RAFster


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

S 16D motor DYNO???? Hmmmmmmmmmm where and how. 
Where is this CORCAR and do they ahve a sunday run?
S 16D motor DYNO???? Hmmmmmmmmmm where and how.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud has the S 16d motor dyno....send him an email at [email protected] for info.....


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

CORCAR is in Columbus Ohio, Grove City actually, at exit 100 travelling south on I71. It is just below the I270 outer beltway around Columbus Stringtown road exit is within sight of the I270 interchange. The track is in the corner of a Star Cinemas theater/Kmart parking lot and is setup for the summer until September. 

The club races on Sunday with sign-ins closing at 10:15 and qualifiers (3) beginning at 10:45. Bill Stevenson runs the show and does a very nice job of calling the races as well as running a smooth tight program. We generally see between 45 and 65 racers and have 7 to 9 heats and are finished before 5:30PM most days with 15-25 minute breaks between rounds an 45 minutes typically before the main...

Race dates are every Sunday through August.

18th scale was first ran at CORCAR this past Sunday. Interest evaporated since last year. Mike Collins will run as I will if we can get enough interested. 

RAFster


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Bud,

Ya better read the CORCAR post on this thread...
Sounds like Mr. Collins feels his Micro is faster than what a Top BRP driver can put down. Judging a BRP's capability by what Ronnie and I could do.
No offense Ronnie but I have to laugh at that assumption. :jest: 
http://www.corcar.com/yabbse/index.php?board=9;action=display;threadid=699

He was incredibly quick on the straights and they were stupid fast but not reliable. 

Also, since Bill has sold CORCAR's equipment, CORCAR will be coming to an
end this year and the new equipment owners intend to have the races at
Star Cinemas next year but, I doubt it will hold a candle to Bill's program. 
Bill is hosting a 2 day trophy race in September as the final CORCAR event.

http://www.corcar.com/yabbse/index.php?board=2;action=display;threadid=793

RAFster


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

LOL. For me, it was a reliability with Novak, not the car. My Micro is bullet-proof. Now Splinter's--well...It's like a bean burrito from Taco Bell: Cheap, not a whole lot of effort goes into making it, and it won't stay with you very long.

I think the 2-day finale at CORCAR would be a great opportunity to tear up the CORCAR track with the mind-numbing speeds of 18th scales.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

2 day events are tough for the folks in Cleveland area...
I doubt they will nibble. 

The Micros require quite a bit of $ to handle Speed 300 power without breaking. 

It would be good to race 18th scale again.

David


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

It's a 2-day, but no qual points. So you guys could do a rocket-round on Sunday and make the show (if there was any doubt, since I don't see us having but one heat).


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*18th scale racing at CORCAR again*



collins77 said:


> It's a 2-day, but no qual points. So you guys could do a rocket-round on Sunday and make the show (if there was any doubt, since I don't see us having but one heat).


 I don't understand the one heat comment. Unless you mean there
is one round of qualifying on Sunday and the Main...then the picnic.
Or, are you expecting equipment issue limiting the Micros to one round???  

RAFster


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

Well the race at corcar sounds like fun but the 18th is the last race at BRP so you know where I will be. talk to guys later


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

RAFster said:


> I don't understand the one heat comment. Unless you mean there
> is one round of qualifying on Sunday and the Main...then the picnic.
> Or, are you expecting equipment issue limiting the Micros to one round???
> 
> RAFster


4 rounds on Saturday and 2 rounds and the mains on Sunday.

-Mike


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Mr Collins was suggesting a Sunday only for the CORCAR event. Given it is a BRP race the previous day that is also where I will be. Gee, Bill needs to start looking at Bud's schedule... too late for that. 

RAFster


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm not sure Bill will factor in all four of the Micro cars as a scheduling concern.

We're the same speed as the Pan-Cars--That would be cool to run with them. Just for fun, not trophies. Little Jam-Cars.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*18th in Pan Car class?*



collins77 said:


> I'm not sure Bill will factor in all four of the Micro cars as a scheduling concern.
> 
> We're the same speed as the Pan-Cars--That would be cool to run with them. Just for fun, not trophies. Little Jam-Cars.


 Wouldn't the sound of the Pan Cars passing a Micro/BRP be "Bada bump!"?

Talk Bill into it...
If you guys run I'll be there for Sunday to fill out the class.

David


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

You mean the sound of Micros passing a Pan-Car, right?

In that case, it would go something like this:

"Ker-Chunk! Ouch! Wap..Wap..Wap..Wap..Wap..Wap..Wap"

(That's the initial hit, crowd reaction, and the micro getting caught in the spur gear of the pan-car)


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

now that's comedy


----------

